# Problematica vs.problema



## Bigiù

Non ho trovato nessun thread sull'argomento, spero di non sbagliarmi.

Cosa ne pensate dell'uso, a mio dire spropositato che si fa del termine "problematica" quando si intende semplicemente "problema". Lo sento spesso in televisione  e, ahimé, anche nella vita quotidiana.
Mi spiego meglio, se incontrando un amico, avendogli domandato come gli vanno le cose, mi rispondesse: "Ho avuto molte problematiche", secondo voi che espressione dovrei assumere, questa  ?

P.S. Definizione di problematica del De Mauro:1- l'insieme dei problemi relativi a una determinata questione:_p. sindacale.|_ La particolare impostazione dei problemi che è propria di una disciplina, di un movimento, di un pensatore, ecc.._la p. filosofica, kantiana._

Scusate se sono stata un pò prolissa. Grazie a chi vorrà intervenire.


----------



## Sabrine07

Non è la prima volta (e purtroppo non sarà l'ultima) che si fa un uso erroneo di una parola per sembrare più colti, quando si finisce per fare una figura barbina (sempre che l'interlocutore se ne renda conto!).


----------



## la italianilla

A me personalmente non piace, anzi se fossi incappata in un discorso come quello da te supposto, il contesto sarebbe stato:

Io:"Ciao come va?"
Amico:"Ho avuto molte _problematiche_ in questi giorni."
Io: "_Problematiche_ con il termoinceneritore?" 

A parte le battute, stando alle definizioni da te riportate, mi pare che usare problematiche in questo senso sia un po' ridicolo, lo vedrei come uno di quei casi in cui certe persone parlano con "paroloni" giusto per sembrare più colte e/o sfoggiare un linguaggio più aulico.
Dal Treccani on line:



> problemàtica s. f. [femm. sostantivato di problematico]. – L'insieme dei problemi fra loro connessi relativi a un dato argomento: la p. della disoccupazione giovanile; tutta la p. sulla questione si riduce a pochi dati; con sign. più specifico, la particolare impostazione e classificazione dei problemi propria di un autore, di un movimento culturale, di un periodo storico,ecc.: la p. crociana; la p. strutturalista.



Alla luce di queste altre definizioni, ribadisco che per me non sarebbe corretto. Concordo con il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## tie-break

Concordo con gli interventi precedenti.


----------



## Bigiù

Avete centrato pienamente il punto, anche secondo me lo fanno perché sembra loro di parlare con uno stile più forbito.
Ciao e grazie.


----------



## housecameron

A me non risulta che vi sia questa tendenza.
Non ho mai sentito dire "ho avuto molte problematiche", né in TV né nella vita quotidiana.
Ma forse hai altri esempi da fornire, per capire un po' meglio a cosa ti riferisci.
Ciao 

PS ovviamente è da valutare se dire "problematiche ambientali/aziendali/adolescenziali" sia davvero così sbagliato. 
Non suona affatto male al plurale, anzi.


----------



## Bigiù

housecameron said:


> A me non risulta che vi sia questa tendenza.
> Non ho mai sentito dire "ho avuto molte problematiche", né in TV né nella vita quotidiana.
> Ma forse hai altri esempi da fornire, per capire un po' meglio a cosa ti riferisci.
> Ciao
> 
> PS ovviamente è da valutare se dire "problematiche ambientali/aziendali/adolescenziali" sia davvero così sbagliato.
> Non suona affatto male, anche al plurale.


 
Nel caso degli esempi che hai fatto si tratta sicuramente di un uso appropriato del termine "problematica". Per fornirti altri esempi di un uso scorretto del termine concedimi per favore un po' più di tempo. Comunque io l'ho sentito spesso (lo stesso discorso potrei ripeterlo per "tipologia vs. tipo"). A dopo.

Per esempio in un forum di discussione in rete c'è qualcuno che parla di "Problematiche con Modem/Router" ( perché evidentemente il modem/router gli dà problemi). Non so se è carino darvi il link. 
Comunque, non appena qualcuno mi fornisce esempi concreti, cioè commette "il fatidico errore", me lo segno e lo cito qui.


----------



## Crisidelm

Beh, è giusto parlare di "problematiche con modem/router" se s'intende l'insieme dei vari problemi, di diverso genere e tipo, che possono insorgere o essere presenti nell'uso quotidiano di tali apparecchi. Spesso i problemi, sebbene differenti, sono in qualche modo collegati tra di loro. Ad esempio, dei driver non ben sviluppati possono causare diversi problemi.


----------



## Lello4ever

Non so, problematica indica l'insieme dei problemi quindi a volte anche se usato troppo può andare bene. Ovvio non si devono confondere.


----------



## Bigiù

Lello4ever said:


> Non so, problematica indica l'insieme dei problemi quindi a volte anche se usato troppo può andare bene. Ovvio non si devono confondere.


 
Hai ragione, in effetti a volte se ne fa solo un abuso, nel senso che se si va ad analizzare bene il termine non è completamente sbagliato o fuori dal contesto, però se ne poteva fare a meno e dire semplicemente "problema".


----------



## cityofgod

Piena consapevolezza e padronanza di ciò che si dice....non sempre sono in Noi.
Comunque la parola problematica implica, a mio parere, una riflessione che è stata fatta prima di esporre la questione. Non è una parola così "naturale" da usare, se non si è fatto un ragionamento logico in precedenza.


----------



## MinnieC.

Bigiù said:


> Nel caso degli esempi che hai fatto si tratta sicuramente di un uso appropriato del termine "problematica". Per fornirti altri esempi di un uso scorretto del termine concedimi per favore un po' più di tempo. Comunque io l'ho sentito spesso (lo stesso discorso potrei ripeterlo per "tipologia vs. tipo"). A dopo.


Problematiche inerenti questioni ambientali, sociali, giovanili vediamo che si riferiscono ad un insieme di concetti e/o realtà.  Per cui una persona essendo un individuo, non ha problematiche, ma problemi.  E neppure si hanno problematiche "con il router/modem" bensì problemi.  Ma se per es. si scrive un titolo, come:  "il modem e le sue problematiche" può darsi che ci si riferisca a tutta una serie di problemi DI/IN quell'àmbito.  Problematiche inerenti l'ambiente in quanto è "contenitore" di molti aspetti e pure di diverse realtà.  (ecc.ecc).
Se dicessi di essere attenagliata da molte problematiche, chi mi ascoltasse avrebbe ragione di pensare, forse e per esempio, che davvero il primo della lista (dei problemi) riguarderebbe ev. lo psichiatra e, quindi, le problematiche insorgenti in ambito psichiatrico  🙄😂



Crisidelm said:


> Beh, è giusto parlare di "problematiche con modem/router" se s'intende l'insieme dei vari problemi, di diverso genere e tipo, che possono insorgere o essere presenti nell'uso quotidiano di tali apparecchi. Spesso i problemi, sebbene differenti, sono in qualche modo collegati tra di loro. Ad esempio, dei driver non ben sviluppati possono causare diversi problemi.


Giusto ! Ma una cosa sono le problematiche inerenti l'ambito tecnologico ed ev, il modem/router per l'appunto. Ma qualcuno qui mi pare dicesse, in prima persona, di avere avuto problematiche con il router e, come persona/individuo solo puoi avere problemi, non problematiche ...

Come soggetto/persona/individuo, non si hanno mai problematiche bensì problemi.
Le problematiche sono inerenti un settore, un àmbito, un insieme di questioni, un gruppo o disciplina...

Per cui per es. il router/modem non ha problematiche. Ma si può scrivere un articolo sulle ... problematiche inerenti i router/modem.   Problematiche dello specifico settore che, di fatto, può rivelare averne di diverso tipo.
Ma io o "il Carlino" della situazione non abbiamo problematiche con nessuno, pur magari avendo voglia di darcene di santa ragione fra di noi  😁😂


----------



## ohbice

È un vecchissimo thread. Io associo al termine "problematica" un'incapacità densa e irrimediabile di parlare e scrivere l'italiano. Se esiste l'1% di gente in Italia capace di usare "problematica" con il giusto senso? Non credo. 
Ogni volta che sento "problematica" smetto di dare credito alla persona con cui sto parlando.


----------



## bearded

Io collocherei la problematica (= i problemi) accanto alla tempistica (= i tempi), all'efficientamento (= aumento di efficienza), al cronoprogramma (= tempi programmati) e a molti altri termini di moda oggi, fra le parole del burocratese/politichese pronunciate da chi si vuol dare aria d'importanza e magari, come detto sopra da alcuni, non padroneggia bene l'italiano di tutti i giorni.


----------



## francisgranada

Per me _problematica _è un termine astratto che significa _grosso modo_ un "insieme di problemi / questioni / concetti ecc .... da discutere / analizzare/ risolvere ecc...".  Da un tale punto di vista, secondo me non è necessariamente negativo.



MinnieC. said:


> Ma se per es. si scrive un titolo, come:  "il modem e le sue problematiche" può darsi che ci si riferisca a tutta una serie di problemi DI/IN quell'àmbito.


A me (non sono italiano) il termine _problematiche _non suona bene neanche in questo esempio.  Secondo me un modem non ha né dei _suoi _problemi né le _sue _problematiche ...


----------



## francisgranada

Domanda: Si potrebbe dire in italiano p.e. "Questo modem è un po' _problematico _(aggettivo)" ?

Il senso sarebbe che (l'uso di) quel modem crea/causa dei problemi a  gli utenti.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Ragazzi,

Vi segnalo un interessante discussione della Crusca sull'uso e abuso di problematica, vi lascio il link qui

Per quanto riguarda la domanda di Francis (ciao socio!) circa :



> Questo modem è un po' _problematico _(aggettivo)"



Lo puoi dire se vuoi essere ironico: una persona problematica è una persona che si presuppone abbia dei problemi caratteriali che ne determinano un certo tipo di comportamento (di solito di difficile comprensione). Se un modem ha dei problemi è definito, solitamente, "difettoso", non problematico.....a meno che tu non voglia, intenzionalmente, intendere che il modem si rifiuti di funzionare per sua precisa scelta, per farti dispetto.....



In tal caso, allora, hai un modem dispettoso, sfaticato.....problematico!


----------



## francisgranada

Solo per speigarmi un po' ... (ciao Gigigho!)

Le parole _problema _e _problematico/a_ di origine greca sono prestiti che si usano nella maggior parte delle lingue europee (se non in tutte).

Detto questo, _problematico _(aggettivo) in alcune lingue (incluso quelle dalle mie parti) si usa sia con persone sia con oggetti (come un modem) nel senso che il loro _comportamento _(persone) o il loro _funzionamento _(oggetti) _causano _dei problemi ... (oppure "non corrispondono alle aspettative") ...

Insomma, _il problematico_ nella mia interpretazione _spontanea_, non è la persona o l'oggetto  che _*ha*_ dei suoi problemi, invece è una persona o un oggetto che _*crea *_o _*causa *_dei problemi ( agli altri, agli utenti, ecc...).

(Non voglio essere OT, quindi solo tra parentesi: la definizione di _problemático _del DRAE è "Che presenta difficoltà o che causa problemi")

(Ora mi sembra che in italiano le parole _problematica_, _problematico _si usino in senso un pochino diverso o forse meno generale rispetto alle mie "intuizioni", per cui la mia ultima domanda, post #16 ...).


----------

